# Rescued pregnant PEW mouse



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I know that after my last trouble with my accidental mouse litter I said I wouldn't do mice again for awhile, but while getting crickets at the store I spotted a pregnant mouse in the regular bin - she hadn't been moved to the birthing tank yet. Knowing that her babies would likely all end up as snake food, I decided to rescue her as I have empty cage space since my Robo Hamster died. I will post pics later, but she is at least 2 weeks pregnant. She has that loooong body but hasn't fully 'golf balled' yet. I'd say about 1 weeks tops before she gives birth. The store where I got her is one of those that has mice just all thrown in together - probably 50 or more in the tank I grabbed her from, so any of the males in there could have mated with her. It will be interesting to see what the babies look like.

I have several small cages in case future bucks don't get along, but I am totally happy to keep all of the babies. I always wanted to have a little mouse colony (without the breeding part), since they are such a fun loving little animal. 

She is fairly friendly for a pet store female (I've had better luck bonding with the bucks), so I hope her babies end up the same way.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad you saved her and her babies  Will follow this!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Good luck!! Keep updating! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh sorry. She ended up not being pregnant - either she was and miscarried, but it's now been too long and no babies. She'll just join the rest of the females.


----------

